# Walleye Madness Berlin 2 Day Event



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

*WALLEYE MADNESS FALL TRIFECTA REGISTRATION NOW OPEN!!!!*

*Good things come in Three's: 3 Payouts, 3 chances to qualify for the NTC!!*

OPEN TO ALL 

SEPTEMBER 13th & 14th - Berlin Lake - Bonner Rd. Launch 

Two Single day events - $50 Total Entry - 100% Payout

25 BOAT LIMIT


More Details and registration forms at walleyemadness.NET

for credit card entry call Buckeye Sports Center 330-929-3366


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Deadline for Entries is September 8th

25 boat Limit

Payouts on both days

Open to ALL (NO MEMBERSHIP FEES)

50 Dollar Total Entry!

walleyemadness.net for registration


----------

